# Question regarding the Census of Quirinius



## Supersillymanable (Nov 10, 2013)

So, I am currently writing an Essay for my Hermeneutics module, which I chose to write of Historical Criticism. I had to discuss the development of the method and the schools of thought that grew around it. After this, I was to take a Biblical passage and apply the Historical Critical Method from different perspectives. I took the text of Luke 2 concerning the Census of Quirinius. I've used the classic book by Schurer (A history of the Jewish people in the time of Jesus Christ) from the Liberal perspective and Darrell Bock (his amazing commentary on Luke). In researching this, it seems the only real problem is the Schurer's 5th objection to Luke's account of the Census, that it was taken when Quirinius was governor of Syria, which Schurer asserts is not the case. 

Now, when looking at the text, I noticed that the ESV renders it as "In those days a decree went out from Caesar Augustus that all the world should be registered. 2 This was the first registration when Quirinius was governor of Syria."

But in the footnotes, it is suggested this: "Or This was the registration before".

Schurer asserts this is NOT a proper rendering of the Greek, and as my Greek is not that good, I couldn't make a judgment. Is this a valid interpretation? Or is this a textual variant found since Schurer's book was published? Does anyone know? 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Supersillymanable (Nov 12, 2013)

*bump*


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Nov 12, 2013)

It's a matter of trying to determine the precise sense of "protos." Does it mean "first" in this case (perhaps the most natural reading)? Or does it have the sense of "prior to," as when the same term is used, Jn.1:15? Or yet another nuance?

To flatly say there is _no other possible reading or understanding of the reading_ that does not attribute an error-of-fact to Luke, the historian, seems like a fairly strong assertion. Clearly, there have been highly competent Gk. linguists who have disputed that claim.


----------



## arapahoepark (Nov 13, 2013)

Quirinius census luke


----------

